# Diablo 3 Release-Termin



## The Real Diablo (15. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

Hab eben auf meiner B-net Seite rumgeguckt und bin auf das hier gestoßen. (Screen im Anhang)

Sieht so aus als ob der Releasetermin feststeht.   




EDIT: Hier Link zum Bluepost: http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/News/Diablo-3-Release-Termin-offiziell-Veroeffentlichung-von-Diablo-3-im-Mai-2012-871073/


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. März 2012)

Hehe, buffed war ein wenig schneller: http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/News/Diablo-3-Release-Termin-offiziell-Veroeffentlichung-von-Diablo-3-im-Mai-2012-871073/


----------



## The Real Diablo (15. März 2012)

Habe ich danach auch gemerkt    

Somit könnte der Thread auch geschlossen werden.


----------



## Hosaka (15. März 2012)

Nun ist Erscheinungsdatum 15.05.2012 lauft Blizz.

Kuckst Du hier:

http://eu.battle.net/de/int?r=d3


----------



## SirLoveJoy (16. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
sagt mal,dass Releasedatum wurde ja nun mit dem 15.08.2012 veröffentlicht!
Weiß jemand ob sie damit die Einladungen für die Beta stoppen,oder ob man evtl. doch noch damit rechnen kann evtl.von Blizzard freigeschaltet zu werden?
Ich habe wirklich viel probiert an einen Key zu kommen(Gewinnspiele ohne ende)aber wie immer im leben habe ich natürlich kein Glück gehabt.
Das Spiel würde ich vor Release schon verdammt gerne mal antesten dürfen.

Also kann mir jemand sagen ob es auch weiterhin noch Betakeys von blizz geben wird,und wenn ja,wie lange es sie geben wird?
Es macht ja keinen sinn noch Leute einzuladen wenn das Spiel,sagen wir mal,in einer woche erscheint! 

Euch allen ein sonniges und erholsames Wochenende!
Grüsse


----------



## Delröy1 (16. März 2012)

solche fragen muss man blizz stellen und nicht hier ... also ich hab 2 beta accs  und ich muss sagen es hat genau 1 woche angehalten bis es mir zum halte raus hing hihi


----------



## paslay (17. März 2012)

Delröy schrieb:


> solche fragen muss man blizz stellen und nicht hier ... also ich hab 2 beta accs  und ich muss sagen es hat genau 1 woche angehalten bis es mir zum halte raus hing hihi



dann kannst du ja guten gewissens einen davon hergeben bitte pm an mich! danke


----------

